# Calling All Photoshoppers!



## [M]artin (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello dear Photoshoppers! I've written this topic with a simple, humble request. You each posses the artistic ability of being able to wield Photoshop like a magical blade of chocolate-ly light. I'm asking you all to take a stab at a sig/avatar combo request. *The theme is "Retro Boo".* The sig and avatar must be modeled after the Boo characters from the Super Mario series and must have a sense of nostalgic themes within. Model the style as you wish, but please try to retain as much of a classic Boo feel as you can! 

*Hints: 
- Super Mario World Boo Sprite Sheets are your friend. They contain many main Boo poses (Boo with his hands covering eyes, tongue sticking out, etc.
- Pixelation is great for helping to retain the classic feel. Pixelation is welcomed!
- A sig and avatar are both needed. Choose one or go for both, what matters is that your input is received!
- No text would be preferred*

I look forward to seeing what the GBAtemp community can produce from these guidelines! In the end, I will choose a new sig and avatar as my new combo. Your work will be displayed for all the world to see! What a wonderfully exciting and exhilarating feeling! Thanks in advance, Temps!


----------



## TheStump (Mar 10, 2007)

so let me get this straight, you want us to make a sig and avatar for u, but you want us to compete for your approval?
Why dont you just make your own?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

no pay!?!??! salvework?!?!?!?! Boo?!?!?!?!?

I'm in... but I'm a Photoshop newb... but I made this sweet desktop... I like it at least!


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 10, 2007)

As I've stated, I can't do Photoshop, mainly because I don't own it. I never said you have to participate if you don't want to, just wanted to spice up the creativity within GBAtemp a bit. I know that there are a lot of talented artists in this community, I simply wanted to pull some out of the woodwork and see their artistic potential. Of course, I need a new sig and ava, so why not kill two birds with one stone? Lastly, I wouldn't look at it as "competing for my approval", as long as your artwork is posted here, you can receive exposure, constructive criticism, and praise from the community.

Thanks Juggy! I appreciate your input! Is that your new rig in that wallpaper? *Drools*


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 10, 2007)

Someone might post a picture if you gave them alittle bit of green. I'm not too good with photoshop, but I'm better than average, it will take me two hours to do a job a pro could do in five minutes. Everybody's got to start somewhere:


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 10, 2007)

im making you something now give me a hour southpark is on sooo my attention is half half


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 10, 2007)

QUOTE([M) said:
			
		

> artin,Mar 9 2007, 11:14 PM]Thanks Juggy! I appreciate your input! Is that your new rig in that wallpaper? *Drools*Â



not just yet... but in a couple of weeks... It will be!!!! Muahahahahahahahahahahahahaaa!!!!!!!1!!11!111

I'll start tommorow! Where can I get sprites?
somewhere in my big dumb mind (belive it or not) I have a couple of ideas...


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 10, 2007)

Lucky Juggster! Be sure to tell us how the rig is doin when you get it!

Found a couple Boo sprites on a giant sprite sheet HERE

Should be more around the site, can't remember all the games that Boo starred in... >_


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 10, 2007)

avatar





signature





this is the first im going to do one more using art instead of sprites next


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 10, 2007)

nice sig sgadzookie80


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 10, 2007)

avatar 






signature






here is two more


----------



## gov78 (Mar 10, 2007)

heres my one i made


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 10, 2007)

crap i just saw that you dont want text but its better that i put your nick on it cuase its animated


----------



## gov78 (Mar 10, 2007)

this is my first attempt for the avatar


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2007)

How aboutz someone make me one? (with a retro Zelda?)...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Martin


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 11, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 10 2007 said:


>



thats tight .Takam!


----------



## JPH (Mar 11, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Mar 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Mar 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > thats tight .Takam!



Yeah, that's pretty trill...


----------



## bakhalishta (Mar 11, 2007)

You can probably guess this took me three minutes and a half


----------

